# whats your favorit pc shooter game



## littlethug_69

so whats ur favorite just wonderin by the way


----------



## nomav6

HALO (tried to just reply with HALO but I got a pop up saying my message was too short, lol)


----------



## nomav6

was shocked that no one voted for unreal tournament, then I saw that only 2 people had voted, lol


----------



## Jimbob1989

What about Farcry, I've played a demo with my new speaker (the bass turned to full) and its a great game (and i've only played the demo).

Jimbob


----------



## K-Dawg

halo


----------



## 4W4K3

half life. FIRST game i ever played online was team fortress and HALF-LIFE original was the first PC game that i ever beat.,  it basically got me into gaming. i have the original UT and i liked it for like 1 week lol. played the new ones and i still dont like them that much. shooters arent really my thing. thief :deadly shadows is my fav game right now besides need for speed underground. but those are both different than shooters.


----------



## Fure6

Jimbob1989 said:
			
		

> What about Farcry, I've played a demo with my new speaker (the bass turned to full)



wow, that's cool...  

I would have to choose *halo* even though i haven't played that last option.


----------



## 4W4K3

newer games are really focused on sound. thats probably why everyone is getting nice speakers and some people are sill using there little 2 speaks lol. like the Thief 3 game is revolved around mostly sound...u need surround sound to do some of the things in the game otherwise its all guess work and thats no fun. hear guards talking, or walking. throw things for distraction, pick locks, know what passage is more populated. its just all based on what you hear and what sound you make. i use 4.1 speakers and i still dont have a full range of sound in the game. hopefully i can get a few more speaks and be able to use them around my room. it makes your gaming experience alot more realistic no matter what game.


----------



## 72montecarlo

My favorite Pc shooter thats not online is Return to Castle Wolfenstein. Otherwise online I like unreal tournament. i have 2003 im workin on getting 2004.


----------



## Praetor

Painkiller
Doom3


----------



## Vibe

It's a close race between Halo and UT. I'd have to say Halo though because I've put much more time into and I'm much better at it.


----------



## mainseat2004

CS my favourite!!!!!!!


----------



## 4W4K3

mainseat2004 said:
			
		

> CS my favourite!!!!!!!



back in the day it was mine too...i like RPG's alot better now..and games like Thief or splinter cell...there more fun in my opinion. i still play CS from time to time though...its addiciting.


----------



## Praetor

> i like RPG's alot better now


Anything in particular? (Please dont say Diablo*.*)


----------



## Zeon

I Voted for UT 2004. I haven’t been able to stop playing that game since it came out. It should be able to retain my interest until Doom 3 is released. Farcry has also been eating away a lot of my time as well.


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> Anything in particular? (Please dont say Diablo*.*)



i dont play any currently now. but ones i hope to get are Lineage (1 and 2), i loved all the final fantasies...not sure if i can pay the monthly fee or the new ones though lol. mostly lineage...the graphics are awesome....and hopefully when i get it i will also have a better GPU to play it on...my friend plays it and it looks very kewl.


----------



## Nephilim

Far Cry and Painkiller.


----------



## Praetor

LOL the stakegun does rule! I'd be nice to have something of that theme but actually "scary-scary" as opposed to funny-scary ... now Doom3 with a stakegun... THAT's an idea.......


----------



## darkd3vil

my buddy just got painkiller he loves it i personally havent played a game in a long time last one was team fortress classic, i got unreal 2003 waiting to be installed on new computer. and i vote moh since i play that all the time at friends


----------



## Nephilim

Another shooter that I loved was No One Lives Forever 2. The humor and the way it played on the old spy films was a nice break from all the fast-action "serious" shooters out there.

Postal 2 was buggy as hell but you just can't beat pointless graphic mass muder.


----------



## Praetor

NOLF2 wasnt too bad ... it was quite a departure from the gunrunning games ... too much of a halflife feel to it tho ... pity


----------



## im2hard2resist

hey how bout counter-strike, surprised tht there rnt ne cs fanzz here, or does it come under hl!!  igi was also a gr8 game!!


----------



## Praetor

< Hates anything to do with Laflife (lng story short: 1. dissapointing reraliv vs hype and 2. halflife was leaked before it came out, Valve should respect its employees, the coders, enough to make sure Hallife2 wasnt leakeed -- they didnt)


----------



## xiaojxiao

Call of Duty is my favourite FPS game.


----------



## smadge

i used to live for counterstrike


----------



## kb1ghc

*none of the above*

My favorite is Americas Army, second favorite counter strike, is my third favorite is SWAT3(kinda old)

(i voted for half life, cause i play counter strike)

i think counter strike has the best gameplay, because it has built in voice chat and stuff. 

Americas Army is good because it's free, and the graphics are pretty good, and it punishes TK'ers severly. and it's pretty realistic.

SWAT3 was the first TRUE FPS i ever played, where you actually had to aim the gun


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Hey I'm a die hard Counter-Strike player...........i love to play Call of duty fro the size of the maps............but when I decide to go back to basics, I play COunter Strike, despite all the Hacking cuz let's admit it, CS is full of hacking more that any other game I know, and that is making it suffer!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey Praetor....you lost points in the love I have for you.....you give me great advice on PCs but you B1tched about Counter Strike !!! What gives?
hehehe


----------



## Praetor

> Hey Praetor....you lost points in the love I have for you.....you give me great advice on PCs but you B1tched about Counter Strike !!! What gives?
> hehehe


I hate everything about Halflife. If you look at the box for the original halflife, there's a picture of a scene where the caption says "enemies so smart they track you by scent" ... MY ASS. One of my HL junkie friends got to that area and we played around for an hour or so trying to get them to track us by scent ... nothin. nada.


----------



## Christopher

I can never get HL to work on WinXP so I can't say


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Praetor: 

Maybe you just don't like HL the game, but what about COunter Strike the MOD. The mod is totaly independant of the game, it has nothing to do with the game. The original game does suck ass and YES I AGREE, the enemies cant track you by smell or could it be that your ass just doesn't smell enough   hehe. But serieously, you talk of the game HALF LIFE...and it does SUCK.............but what do you think of COUNTER STRIKE ?


----------



## Praetor

> Maybe you just don't like HL the game, but what about COunter Strike the MOD. The mod is totaly independant of the game, it has nothing to do with the game


Yeah i know. I just extended my hatred to everything remotely related  (same for Sony, ATI etc)

As for counterstrike... never bought it


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Praetor said:
			
		

> As for counterstrike... never bought it



If you have HL, you dont have to buy Counter Strike, it's a free mod that you download. I'm tellin you I think you would like it. 80 % of people I know who've tried it.loved it! Fast pace, real life like action, real life weapons and it's hard at first cuz some of the people that play it have been at it for 3 to 4 years and are really good at it.

Anyway, I'm just saying I love it, doesn't mean it's the top game out there, but for me, it's the top first shooter game:

1-Counter Strike
2-Call of duty
3-Desert Combat
4-Battlefield Vietnam (realism)


----------



## Praetor

> If you have HL, you dont have to buy Counter Strike, it's a free mod that you download. I'm tellin you I think you would like it. 80 % of people I know who've tried it.loved it!


Yeah i know ... but i dont forgive 
(just give up now, i'm stubborn )


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Kids today, they never tried carrots, yet they say they hate 'em !!! hehe


----------



## Praetor

Kids today nothing; I'm a geezer 
Besides, to get the mod working, i'd have to install HL ... something I'm not willing to do. Even HL2 was a dissapointment and i was kinda looking forward to it too


----------



## SpetsnaZ

I don't think I'll get Half life2....I'm sticking with War like games !!!


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> Kids today nothing; I'm a geezer



hahahaha...for a geezer i still think you're pretty kewl


----------



## Turkishmoose

Why isnt MAX PYNE 2 in the poll?

its damn better than any of the ones up there  hehehe


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Turkishmoose said:
			
		

> Why isnt MAX PYNE 2 in the poll?



I wonder why......maybe cuz no one likes it?


----------



## Turkishmoose

Ouch.....

yeah maybe you're right, its not much compared to newer titles, but bullet time's still pretty cool


----------



## Praetor

Kreed! (although it takes some resource hacking to get the invert mouse to work properly)


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Turkishmoose said:
			
		

> Ouch..... but bullet time's still pretty cool



Yeah bullit time is cool.....but dont you think that it is the same as PART 1 ?

I saw no difference...same tactics...just a new story! But I keep playing Counter STrike for last 3 and half years hehehe....same tactics, same story, just new guns and new maps hehe


----------



## Turkishmoose

In max payne 2, when you go into bullet doge, your meter increases as you kill, if you get it up high enough, you go into the zone and he does a cool move....

and you gotta admit, the sotry of max payne series is pretty cool


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Turkishmoose said:
			
		

> you gotta admit, the sotry of max payne series is pretty cool



No...sorry dude !!!! I admit, it's not very cool


----------



## Swifty

I started out on Quakeworld years ago then brought Unreal Tournament when it first came out. Played that for around 6 months then when't on to playing Counter-Strike which I have stuck playing ever since.


----------



## nick

*yeah*

yeah cstrike's my fav game... im big 1.5 fan. its a shame what they doing to it cuz 1.6 is gay.


----------



## djadragon

CS = COunter Strike!


----------



## SpetsnaZ

nick said:
			
		

> yeah cstrike's my fav game... im big 1.5 fan. its a shame what they doing to it cuz 1.6 is gay.



That's the problem, most hackers dont like 1.6 cuz it's harder to use hacks on it.  1.6 is way better with steam vacs and all the addons. I'm a big 1.6 fan because 1.5 was 70 % hacker, 25% talent and 5 % noobs.....which by the way could not learn how to play cuz of the dominating HACKERS.

CS is a great game that seams to outlast time. 1.6 is a great MOD and should do well for a couple of more years, it just needs more HYPE to it, more weapons, different maps and if one day it is possible...it needs to abolish hacking.


----------



## Hellfire

Oooo... What about AVP/AVP 2 ok.. not great but ok, then theres castle wolfenstein, CLASSIC  and loads of oldies rock , Yes Cs rocks best first person I played


----------



## smadge

cs=the best. how old is it anyway?
-smadge


----------



## 4W4K3

CHICKEN INVADERS!!! anyone play?!!? great game


----------



## tristan

Started with the original Quake. (The pioneer of online FPS) Then moved to Medal of Honor, and now Call of Duty. 
World of Warcraft looks very promising and fun.


----------



## Grimulus

Jimbob1989 said:
			
		

> What about Farcry, I've played a demo with my new speaker (the bass turned to full) and its a great game (and i've only played the demo).



Farcry is amazing.  I need to download the new patch and see how much better it's suppose to be.  Great length and nothing about it is easy even on normal difficulty.  It's great.  I love a challenge.


----------



## Grimulus

I did happen to turn off the music. I found it nothing but inhibiting to the gameplay.  Having the speakers loud to listen for mercenaries is a must to me.  I'm not a good shot so i need to see them before hand a lot of the time.


----------



## Hellfire

Ahhh give me a sniper rifle on ANY game and I'll woop ya ass, Easy to use.. if you know how


----------



## kb1ghc

CS isn't that old, it's only a few years old, the graphics suck on purpose to provide lag free gameplay


----------



## highclassplane

The first ever game i played on the internet was Half-Life then i got Counter- Strike and it was better


----------



## kb1ghc

the first game i ever played online was SWAT3, SWAT3 is still fun, and it's not too out of date.


----------



## Grimulus

tristan said:
			
		

> Started with the original Quake. (The pioneer of online FPS) Then moved to Medal of Honor, and now Call of Duty.
> World of Warcraft looks very promising and fun.



Quake was quite amazing.

Quake 3 Arena friggin' rocks.


----------



## AainaalyaA

i stopped shooting a long time ago 
i can't seem to find the time now to .... play
but when i do... i'd have to pick up the pace, and see what's really good... 
and i wouldn't mind indulging


----------



## FiberOptics

Praetor.. You don't have to install HL to play CS anymore.. You just download Steam. Steam is a client that has ALL HL MODS IN ONE... So you just use any CD Key from any mod then that one CD Key works for all mods on steamm... Its pretty handy... the site is www.steampowered.com.

The mods which come with steam are:

Half life ( i guess this one isnt considered a "Mod" lol)
Counter-strike
Deathmath
Day of Defeat
Opposing force
Team fortress classic
Theres one more i think, but i cannot remember it..


----------



## 4W4K3

FiberOptics said:
			
		

> Praetor.. You don't have to install HL to play CS anymore.. You just download Steam. Steam is a client that has ALL HL MODS IN ONE... So you just use any CD Key from any mod then that one CD Key works for all mods on steamm... Its pretty handy... the site is www.steampowered.com.



but dont you have to download the game from steam the first time you want to play it? not really convenient to wait for a 200mb game to dowwnload lol. or how ever big it is. when i got steam i just got it form my CD...alot faster. is still have the CD somewhere...like the oldest version there is i bet lol.


----------



## Praetor

> Praetor.. You don't have to install HL to play CS anymore.. You just download Steam. Steam is a client that has ALL HL MODS IN ONE...


Yeah but dont those mods have to plug into something? (i.e., HL? ) 'sides i'm not ever going back (especially when the HL2 fan trailer was light years better than the official trailer ... consider the official one has all sorts of fancy animation people and hardware to supposedly make it good..... and to think an amateur trailer was better ...)

'sides I didnt really like the "feel" for HL2 much (although I will say that navigating ladders and such in HL2 compared to Doom 3 was better since the start heehee)


----------



## im2hard2resist

Condition Zero Guys.... Its Even Better Than Cs.. I M Surprised Though Tht Cs Was Not In Ne Of The Options....its The Best Lan Game Ever Made...i M Huge Cs Fan.. Juscheck Out The No. Of Servers Hosting The Game N U Wud Know More Than 17k At Ne Point Of Time!!!!!!! N Many More On Local Lans 2!!!! :d


----------



## kb1ghc

yeah i have Condition Zero, it is better than CS, bascly the same thing.


----------

